# Silicone: GE or Bondaflex



## iaetoronto (Apr 13, 2012)

I have to reseal my 55 G tank this week.
should I use GE Silicone I($4.99) or Bondaflex SIL 295GP from Big Al's.($20)??

Let me know


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can use GE I for "Windows and Doors" or you can use the house brand from either Rona or Home Hardware, both of which are cheaper than the GE and both are marked as aquarium safe.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 GE or house brand


----------



## iaetoronto (Apr 13, 2012)

*Silicone: GE or Bondaflex vs DAP*

Thank you for ur reply.

I contacted DAP Products Inc(same as GE, I think)
And their answer was "The DAP Household/Aquarium Adhesive Sealant is rated for use in a maximum of 30 gallons. We do not recommend using it for the conditions you have outlined." Therefore, I was looking for better Slicone.

Still not sure about GE I, maybe can hold 30G.
Anyone used for 50G with GE I


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The strength isn't important for a reseal. it really adds no strength to the tank. It is basically there as insurance in case there are any voids in the silicone that is actually holding the glass. GE Silicone I has been used on tanks much larger than 50 gallons, to build as well as seal. I used the Rona one to reseal my 90.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have resealed a 125 gal. tank 3.5 years ago using the GE-1 and have had no problems. Resealing does very little to hold the tank glass pieces together.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 I resealed my 65G with GE1


----------

